# Current Pork Butt Prices



## woodman3 (Jul 12, 2017)

I nearly fell over when I saw $2.99lb for a pork butt at our local grocery store.   What is everyone seeing now?


----------



## mitchell3006 (Jul 12, 2017)

I paid 88 cents a pound for 2 about two weeks back then they fell to 77 cents last week. I've cooked three and only had room for 6 more in the freezer. Haven't seen prices like that in a while.


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 12, 2017)

I have a grocer I used to shop at all the time only a half mile from my house.  There was a change in family management several years ago and I just don't shop there anymore because their prices turned ridiculous.  $2.99/lb to $3.99/lb is their sale price.  I only use them as a convenience store now when I don't want to make the six mile drive to my current grocer.  I can't remember the last time I bought meat there.  

I switched to a discount grocer about six miles away.  Their sale prices now are $1.88 / lb for pork butts and picnics.  Before the summer season started I was seeing 99 cents / lb, but haven't seen that price since before Memorial Day. 

Costco a couple weeks ago was either $1.68 or $1.78/lb.


----------



## jbellard (Jul 13, 2017)

Here in north Louisiana Kroger has a sale for $.99/lb. I bought two for an event tomorrow night. Can't wait to get them going tonight.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 13, 2017)

Been about $1.79 here in MI regularly for the last year. Before that you could find them for about $1.29 every day. Not sure why pork is high but it's not making me happy. If I see it go on sale for .99¢ I'm buying two cases.


----------



## phatbac (Jul 13, 2017)

North Carolina Food Lion has them 1.29# for Boston butt.

I bought a sirloin pork roast for 1.17# ($4.28 for the whole thing) on clearance I'm going to make for PP because its a little cheaper and small because my family can't eat a whole Boston butt worth of PP in 3 sittings.

whole chickens are .99# too!

So I'm smoking PP and whole chicken this weekend!

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## cksteele (Jul 13, 2017)

i found a local farm to fork business here in Ontario selling  organic   Berkshire    porkbutts for 1.49 lb i was like wow


----------



## pmorton62 (Jul 13, 2017)

Gordon Food Service (GFS) in my area has bone-in for $1.49/lb and boneless for $1.29/lb.


----------

